# height and weight!



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

I am 5 foot 9 inches

200 pounds

I have a nice body...

what is your height and weight? BTW the B.M.I. is complete bull sh*t.

My korean dr. told me I am obese according to it, than he made a comment about my 6 pack abs.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

ive always hated that BMI thing, it can be so inaccurate.

im 5'11 180 lbs, pretty decent build


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

almost 6'3" and 165lbs... im FAR off


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

6'1" and 140 lbs.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

beercandan said:


> 6'1" and 140 lbs.


LIGHT WEIGHT BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

ha, funny thread. Biggest shlob. Im 6'4'' 215 lbs.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Shred Revolution said:


> 6'1" and 140 lbs.


LIGHT WEIGHT BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[/quote]

Yes. My chest is so narrow, my nipples touch.


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

6' 200lbs,

used to be 215lbs when i lifted and 185 before that. damn school!


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

haha!!! You guys are funny! I think all law enforcement officers should be atleast 6'2 210 lbs. Solid man.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> 6'1" and 140 lbs.


LIGHT WEIGHT BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[/quote]

Yes. My chest is so narrow, my nipples touch.
[/quote]

what do you think your skeleton looks like?
[/quote]

please stay on topic Shred!


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Talk to yourself much? haha!


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

5'6" 140lbs, about 10% BF

i hate how small that sounds. i look bigger than it sounds tho. ppl always over estimate my weight.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

6'2" 220ish


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

6'3" and 230


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Looks like we have alot of 6 footers! Woot!


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Sam said:


> 5'6" 140lbs, about 10% BF
> 
> i hate how small that sounds. i look bigger than it sounds tho. ppl always over estimate my weight.


I get the opposite. People always under-estimate my weight. I'm 5'9" 260lbs.

When I was in the Army, I was 225lbs and the stupid BMI test they did always said I'm way overweight. But when they did the test where they measure your neck I passed just fine. Go figure.


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

Behold!!! 6' no inches and 268lbs. naked.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

6ft, 12.5 stone

No idea what that is in lbs


----------



## Gaijin987 (Nov 14, 2006)

6'1" 180 lbs


----------



## captianmo999 (Jul 1, 2008)

5'11 180lbs


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

6' 5"
190 lbs.
I'm wiry.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

6' 245

im like shampoo with extra body.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

6'1" 265#


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

jmax611 said:


> 6'1" 265#


x2


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

round april i was 230 now im about 213 and 6.05.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

5'10" 200...i'm stout


----------



## brianp (Jun 11, 2004)

6'5" about 185.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

GOD DAMN!
WTF is pfury made of F'in ogers.
what with all the 6 fott 2 and up?
I'm 5 11
and I have never been in such horrible shape.
224 was my best with slight abs now I'm 255...damn sad it is..
I guess I can try to blame marriage but I dont make the time to get in the gym!


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

no sh*t i feel short. you know you have to add 3 inches on the net though


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Ok...I'm 6 foot 2 then...do ya believe me...255 doesn't seem that bad being 6 2


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

I'm 4'6" and 230#

Oh wait, I forgot I was sitting down. Hang on...... um, OK that's better, I'm 6' but the weight didn't change.

On a side note: What's your inseam, as in how long are your legs vs your height? I'm disproportionate







I've got stubby legs. My height is 72" but my inseam is only 30".


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm 6'2" and 225lbs. In horrible shape at the moment but I'm hoping to get back on a gym regiment.



Devon Amazon said:


> 6ft, 12.5 stone
> 
> No idea what that is in lbs


1 stone = 14 lbs and so 12.5 stone is 175 lbs.

Not a very accurate form of measurement though.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

ok beat this:

5'8

240 lbs.of lard.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

notaverage said:


> GOD DAMN!
> WTF is pfury made of F'in ogers.
> what with all the 6 fott 2 and up?
> I'm 5 11
> ...


i feel your pain. im in the worst shape ever, i do attribute it partly to being in e rlationship, its not as easy to have as much free time and being pretty happy about most things makes it a biteasier to be complacent plus constant family and group events that more or less revolve around meals.

im reluctant to go to the gym because i know at some point i will slack off and what ever muscle i do build and fat i burn will come right back when that muscle starts to melt away again. cycling has been the best excercise for me i burn fat and dont build excesive muslce but even that can be a hassle with work, commuting and life.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

6'2" And i think im bringing the most weight so far at 275lbs.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

8'3" and 370#.


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

ChilDawg said:


> 8'3" and 370#.


Alright Shrek

I'm 5'11" and 160 lbs


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

nismo driver said:


> GOD DAMN!
> WTF is pfury made of F'in ogers.
> what with all the 6 fott 2 and up?
> I'm 5 11
> ...


*i feel your pain. im in the worst shape ever, i do attribute it partly to being in e rlationship, its not as easy to have as much free time and being pretty happy about most things makes it a biteasier to be complacent plus constant family and group events that more or less revolve around meals.

im reluctant to go to the gym because i know at some point i will slack off and what ever muscle i do build and fat i burn will come right back when that muscle starts to melt away again. cycling has been the best excercise for me i burn fat and dont build excesive muslce but even that can be a hassle with work, commuting and life.*
[/quote]
totally agree. 
if i stopped drinking on the weekends and was more conscious of what i eat during the week i would probably drop weight. I do get a lot of excercise through hiking and just my daily routine, i walk a lot. 
i almost joined this gym a few months ago then i realized that the gym was full of ... lets just say less chicks and more dudes grunting than i wanted. i have been my size since high school though, it fluctuates but more or less its pretty static, and thats ok with me. its funny because for the past ten years i have had a girlfriend for a combined total of 8 of those years, and the 2 years i was single was the heaviest i was, but i think thats because it was the final 2 years of college, and i was mad stressed, ate a lot and drank even more. 
being in a relationship is tough to drop weight too though, cus there isnt much motivation when you arent on the prowl, and your girl doesnt care. i kinda wished she cared cus it would motivate me, i need motivation cus being overweight is unhealthy.


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

5'10" 270. My partners claim im not 1lb over 240 or so but underneath the flab is ALOT of muscle.









Forgot to mention, i can still move like a fullback.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

hah, looks like I take 2nd at 6'4''.. So far two 6'5'' guys!


----------



## sick fish man (Mar 21, 2006)

5'5" 140lbs


----------



## Orracle (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm 6'4" and 210lbs


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

6'2" 150 lbs


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

6'4" 225


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

5' 10 210pounds


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

1,78m and 240lbs, I'm in the worst shape that I have ever been, 4 years ago I was 180lbs, I really need to get back on the wagon.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

6'1", 200 lbs of pure manmeat baby!


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

5'11 165lbs


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

5'5" 125 #'s


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

5'7
175lbs


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

5' 7" 315 lb. I'm a fat f*ck right now.
My gut is huge.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

NegativeSpin said:


> 5' 7" 315 lb. I'm a fat f*ck right now.
> My gut is huge.
> 
> View attachment 174166


you should smile in your picture so than at least you look like a holly jolly fat guy...


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

6 foot, 185lbs. put on 7 lbs since uni started.lol

i WAS at 256lbs...so im feeling better.lol


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Shred Revolution said:


> 5' 7" 315 lb. I'm a fat f*ck right now.
> My gut is huge.


you should smile in your picture so than at least you look like a holly jolly fat guy...
[/quote]

I'm speaking for myself...... There is no such thing as a Holly Jolly fat guy. Santa must have sex with three hot and tight elves at the same time to keep up with the Christmas Spirit.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

5"10 and 125lbs, was 160 in the summer but started jogging, doing situps, pushups, and eating healthier on a regular basis.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

NegativeSpin said:


> 5' 7" 315 lb. I'm a fat f*ck right now.
> My gut is huge.


you should smile in your picture so than at least you look like a holly jolly fat guy...
[/quote]

I'm speaking for myself...... There is no such thing as a Holly Jolly fat guy. Santa must have sex with three hot and tight elves at the same time to keep up with the Christmas Spirit.
[/quote]

I bet after you wrote this you googled some weird ass sh*t.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

6 foot 230lbs


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> 5'5" 125 #'s


Fell the pain








The begining of my SR year of highschool i was 5'3" 120lbs, never thought i would break 150lbs eating crisco and sticks of butter... i graduated at 6'1" and 140lbs... Its kinda funny being laughed at and called "little" and no less than 6 months later being one of the tallest kids in your class.... and beating the hell out of the kids who harassed me for 3 years

Sometimes i still have growing pains, which is weird at 24, but maybe if i am lucky i can sprout another few inches...

For the life of me i cant break 170 lbs, never once in my life have i ever broke that point... my goal this winter is to stop chewing, drinking every night, and start eating like i should to get in shape for MX next summer, and put on those 30lbs that have always been out of reach...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

6'3" 230lbs...trying to cut it down though...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> round april i was 230 now im about 213 and 6.05.


put the wrong number in the converter. im now at 190 lb


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

6'5" 230lbs.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

glad to see a lot of members are around my height


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

NegativeSpin said:


> 5' 7" 315 lb. I'm a fat f*ck right now.
> My gut is huge.


you should smile in your picture so than at least you look like a holly jolly fat guy...
[/quote]

I'm speaking for myself...... There is no such thing as a Holly Jolly fat guy. Santa must have sex with three hot and tight elves at the same time to keep up with the Christmas Spirit.
[/quote]

youve never met baked @98.6


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> 5' 7" 315 lb. I'm a fat f*ck right now.
> My gut is huge.


you should smile in your picture so than at least you look like a holly jolly fat guy...
[/quote]

I'm speaking for myself...... There is no such thing as a Holly Jolly fat guy. Santa must have sex with three hot and tight elves at the same time to keep up with the Christmas Spirit.
[/quote]

youve never met baked @98.6
[/quote]
whats that suppose to mean?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Shred Revolution said:


> 5' 7" 315 lb. I'm a fat f*ck right now.
> My gut is huge.


you should smile in your picture so than at least you look like a holly jolly fat guy...
[/quote]

I'm speaking for myself...... There is no such thing as a Holly Jolly fat guy. Santa must have sex with three hot and tight elves at the same time to keep up with the Christmas Spirit.
[/quote]

youve never met baked @98.6
[/quote]
whats that suppose to mean?
[/quote]
baked at 98.6 is a holly jolly fat guy?


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

lament configuration said:


> 5' 7" 315 lb. I'm a fat f*ck right now.
> My gut is huge.


you should smile in your picture so than at least you look like a holly jolly fat guy...
[/quote]

I'm speaking for myself...... There is no such thing as a Holly Jolly fat guy. Santa must have sex with three hot and tight elves at the same time to keep up with the Christmas Spirit.
[/quote]

youve never met baked @98.6
[/quote]
whats that suppose to mean?
[/quote]
baked at 98.6 is a holly jolly fat guy?
[/quote]

pics.


----------

